# SPOILERS All the items added in the newest update



## TheKryptoKnight (Nov 18, 2020)

__





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com
				




Here's everything added in the newest update.

I'm in love with the toys and reindeer outfit!


----------



## Serabee (Nov 18, 2020)

THOSE TOYS ARE TOO CUTE I CAN'T TAKE IT 

...And I'm pretty sure at least one of my characters is getting a kitchen remodel. I'm so in love with the new harvest furniture


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

...my time has come. They have the final piece needed for my outfit.

(0(ω )0 )


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2020)

Is that a wine glass that I see?  At last, my rep can finally drink wine like the actual Dracule Mihawk from One Piece. I’m loving the food furniture, was expecting more but I really am fine with what we got. And now the Inquisition can have some mini campsites! Yessss! The books and doll houses are pretty cute and the sleigh and present piles .


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you for posting this, I've been looking for datamine info!

Not much to the Turkey Day set which is kind of disappointing. 

@Your Local Wild Child is going to absolutely love the deer costume, no doubt about it.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 18, 2020)

I need that shark book! All of these items are so cute and a lot more versatile all year round unlike the spooky set.


----------



## Serabee (Nov 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I need that shark book! All of these items are so cute and a lot more versatile all year round unlike the spooky set.


Totally agreed (except the spooky set part, since I'm leaving most of it up year round  )! I was not expecting such cute toys... I just got Stitches on my island and I'm imagining he'll be getting some great new home decor and I'll be having some fun photo shoots with him


----------



## rezberri (Nov 18, 2020)

i told myself i wasn't going to look but that was a lie. i have to admit, i thought we'd have way more items so i am kinda disappointed in the amount we get, but i feel like all the items r pretty cute and versatile so im not rly mad or upset. i don't rly believe we'll get new items every holiday/we'll get an update every holiday, but i wouldnt be mad if more items were added to these sets as the game goes on. but this update is very cute 10/10


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2020)

OH MY the food items looks so cute!! Eyeing the tempura ramen, it looks so appetizing (and would go great in my little asian marketplace)  the toys are so eye-catching as well, I'm definitely pumped for the holidays!
also WOOHOO I love that winter window wallpaper! I'm definitely reserving a room to hang that ahhhhhh


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 18, 2020)

The little doggos are cute. 
These are pretty cool though, def want a couple of them: 






Also, yay champagne!


----------



## vicutie (Nov 18, 2020)

SO. CUTE.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 18, 2020)

I looove the reindeer outfit, tents, and fireplaces!
But okay, I'm a little less disappointed now about them locking these items. The majority actually aren't that great. :/


----------



## FoxFeathers (Nov 18, 2020)

my Jurassic Godzilla petting zoo can finally happen...


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

DYING, oh my gosh. This is everything I didn't know I needed.

PUPPIES. DINOSAURS. ROBOTS?? A circus tent! ;^;


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 18, 2020)

All of those new items look awesome!  I definitely plan on using the new fireplace and certain items to decorate my town more.


----------



## DragonLatios (Nov 18, 2020)

This is so cool. Super neat. I Hope i can find them in my game.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm watching it as it's getting updated and there seems to be more food items than are being shown right now!

In their list of new items I see pumpkin pie, fish meunière, olivier salad, and turkey day casserole.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I'm watching it as it's getting updated and there seems to be more food items than are being shown right now!
> 
> In their list of new items I see pumpkin pie, fish meunière, olivier salad, and turkey day casserole.



It's possible some of those items are unobtainable on the turkey day tables during the actual event. Like they're just decorations for the day of! But we'll see!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> It's possible some of those items are unobtainable on the turkey day tables during the actual event. Like they're just decorations for the day of! But we'll see!



_Oh, I hope that's not the case, that would cause massive heartbreak more than anything else so far._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

*My wife Yumeko and I will take all the dogs please thank you*


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Nov 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *My wife Yumeko and I will take all the dogs please thank you*



They bark and wag their tails 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329273892427296775


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> They bark and wag their tails
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329273892427296775


Oh my gosh that's so precious ! It's like having a pet dog in acnh ! I've always wanted this even since nl !!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

It states 196 items were removed, but show a bunch of tools and commoningly used items? Am I missing something here?

Edit: also seems like 'farming' was removed entirely from the data


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> They bark and wag their tails
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329273892427296775



*Oh god it's one of those. I would always hear those all the time at every corner of the flea market. *One time my parents bought me one and I proceeded to annoy the F out of everyone in the house with it. Time to relive my childhood...


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It states 196 items were removed, but show a bunch of tools and commoningly used items? Am I missing something here?



It's mostly just item icons. Like how the item looks when you view it in storage. The ones in use in game are slightly different. They got rid of all the ones they're not using. Nothing was removed that you'd notice in gameplay


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> It's mostly just item icons. Like how the item looks when you view it in storage. The ones in use in game are slightly different. They got rid of all the ones they're not using. Nothing was removed that you'd notice in gameplay



Ah, right. I was just confused because I was thinking, "pretty sure some of these things were being sold at the shop earlier?!"


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Edit: also seems like 'farming' was removed entirely from the data



I wonder if this just means they are attempting to hide it or are scrapping it all together, but why would they when they've already implemented it with pumpkins??


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I wonder if this just means they are attempting to hide it or are scrapping it all together, but why would they when they've already implemented it with pumpkins??



Could just be scrubbing it, you know how hackers can be these days. Be our luck someone manages to get the data to 'work' and have them spread it around causing issues. It can be re-added without any issue! We'll just have to see.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

All the pink stuff oml I just love and that black dog looks just like my dog irl ! Even the tanish white dog look looks almost like my other dog irl ! I just want the doggies !!


----------



## oak (Nov 18, 2020)

I love the new furniture set! I wonder if it's obtainable yet or if we have to wait until Turkey Day.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

oak said:


> I love the new furniture set! I wonder if it's obtainable yet or if we have to wait until Turkey Day.



It looks like you get a "Cozy Turkey Day DIY" set. It likely unlocks all the Turkey Day items.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

*How to get dogs I want dogs plz aaa*


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

Huh, the part where it mentions 'farming' data being removed shows that the pumpkin seedling was also removed. Isn't that the one you buy from Leif?


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *How to get dogs I want dogs plz aaa*



I'm assuming it'll be one of the toys that you have to buy and gift your villagers for Toy Day.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 18, 2020)

This is so cute I can’t even stand it!! I’m so happy about all the new food items, too— time to update my players’ kitchens!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I'm assuming it'll be one of the toys that you have to buy and gift your villagers for Toy Day.


Dang that's a long ways away,, I guess I'll have to wait qwq


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 18, 2020)

Love the new stuff. A little surprised there wasn't as much of the winter stuff as i tgought we may get. Overall pretty happy about it. Turkey day stuff looks super great. Also ima gonna have to get some T rexs for my dj turn table dance area lol


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 18, 2020)

O__O Woah I think I am in love with the Falling-Snow Wall, the Yule Logs, and those sets of stockings (so cute!)...
the champagne/sparkling cider sure is pretty, a must-have for this holiday season.
So many charming new stuff...especially those new reactions...very nice update I'd say.

Thanks for the link! C:


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Huh, the part where it mentions 'farming' data being removed shows that the pumpkin seedling was also removed. Isn't that the one you buy from Leif?



Still curious about this... pretty sure I saw Leif selling pumpkin starts earlier. Can't check again sadly since he left already.


----------



## ekcomyth (Nov 18, 2020)

its so frustrating we have to wait for a month more for the toy day items! They time -locked the event 
the blue shell rug looks out of place though. isn't it a summer thing? and i hope the tents are as big as those in ACNL! been wanting those for a long time


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Nov 18, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Love the new stuff. A little surprised there wasn't as much of the winter stuff as i tgought we may get. Overall pretty happy about it. Turkey day stuff looks super great. Also ima gonna have to get some T rexs for my dj turn table dance area lol


 I kind of like that we're getting actual toys for toy day instead of generic Christmas stuff  I'm guessing as far as winter stuff is concerned, the ornament and snowflake DIYs are meant to cover that, assuming you don't TT, it's all new


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 18, 2020)

I wasn't even expecting to get so many items so this was a total surprise ! My favorite update for this game so far ! It hasn't disappointed me ! I can see the progression of better updates from Nintendo ! Really good stuff here !


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> its so frustrating we have to wait for a month more for the toy day items! They time -locked the event
> the blue shell rug looks out of place though. isn't it a summer thing? and i hope the tents are as big as those in ACNL! been wanting those for a long time


The blue shell is probably related to SH islands...yea I’d prefer it nice and wintry on my main island but it’s a small price to pay to have my favorite seasons during my months off/lighter.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 18, 2020)

Lot's of cute & cozy stuff! I might decorate my whole front room with these items cause it's still empty lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

WAIT THE DOGS ARE THOSE ANNOYING ANIMATRONIC ONES HELL YA
my chromebook doesn't have caps locks and now my pinky hurts


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 18, 2020)

I do have a complaint, where are the foot apparel to go with the reindeer outfit?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 18, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> I do have a complaint, where are the foot apparel to go with the reindeer outfit?


Black simple socks should do the trick (>(ω )0 )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2020)

Guess who's going home for winter break and will finally have time to play New Horizons/collect all this nice stuff? This girl!


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Black simple socks do the trick (>(ω )0 )


but i want hooves


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> but i want hooves


Trust me, I do too. 


You don’t get a clip-clopping noise but the color is on point!

Man, I NEED that deer hood...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Trust me, I do too. View attachment 336445You don’t get a clip-clopping noise but the color is on point!
> 
> Man, I NEED that deer hood...


OH WAIT WITH THE DEER HOOD YOU CAN TRULY BE DEER


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Trust me, I do too. View attachment 336445You don’t get a clip-clopping noise but the color is on point!
> 
> Man, I NEED that deer hood...



Would a pair of black zori or mary janes work to make the clip-clop noise?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Would a pair of black zori or mary janes work to make the clip-clop noise?


I’ll have to try it out... I go with overall look over sound though (I play with the sound off and YouTube on more than not so it doesn’t really matter)


----------



## Plume (Nov 19, 2020)

I wonder when we get the tents. I have many plans for the tents.


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 19, 2020)

Not sure I have the room to expand it, but is cool new tents to make a campsite bigger. I currently have the campsite and a 3rd character I didn't progress


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 19, 2020)

oh man I need all of these. The entire turkey/Harvest day set is speaking to me. What's the name of that white sculpture decoration below the fireplace?? I think I need that the most along with all the food items.


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 19, 2020)

I already know I'm going to be giving my Godzilla a family of baby t-rexes.


----------



## annex (Nov 19, 2020)

The puppies are so cute. I would like all 8 of them. The dinosaurs are cute too. I wonder if they move like the puppy. Oh, and the robots too. I was feeling a bit disappointed that we weren't getting any toy day furniture. A Christmas fireplace would have been great, but the toys are just precious, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 19, 2020)

annex said:


> The puppies are so cute. I would like all 8 of them. The dinosaurs are cute too. I wonder if they move like the puppy. Oh, and the robots too. I was feeling a bit disappointed that we weren't getting any toy day furniture. A Christmas fireplace would have been great, but the toys are just precious, so I'm pretty excited.


Yeah, it's too bad the Turkey Day hearth doesn't have a more Christmas-y customization option.


----------



## YueClemes (Nov 19, 2020)

All toys animation are awsome !!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329306750038601728


----------



## Rosch (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm definitely keeping helicopters flying around my island to act as spy cams.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

YueClemes said:


> All toys animation are awsome !!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329306750038601728


Such small details make a huge impact for me wow ! Impressive !


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 19, 2020)

Do we know if the toys are customizable or if we'll have to trade to get all the different colors?


----------



## Rosch (Nov 19, 2020)

mnk907 said:


> Do we know if the toys are customizable or if we'll have to trade to get all the different colors?


From what I've read, they said no.
But the toys can be cataloged and ordered.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2020)

Yup, complete heartbreak. 
_We can't take home some of that food, can we Franklin._

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329271153999876097
Also, seems like Nook Shopping specials are now hemisphere locked. The North will get the solstice sweater and aurora wall while the South will get the sunflower rug and crown. Going to have to wait next summer to get the sunflower rug or will have to trade with those in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Yup, complete heartbreak.
> _We can't take home some of that food, can we Franklin._
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329271153999876097
> Also, seems like Nook Shopping specials are now hemisphere locked. The North will get the solstice sweater and aurora wall while the South will get the sunflower rug and crown. Going to have to wait next summer to get the sunflower rug or will have to trade with those in the southern hemisphere.


Nintendo really locking up everything ! Though the did that with NL making certain items such as "Beans" a Japan exclusive so,,


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 19, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Still curious about this... pretty sure I saw Leif selling pumpkin starts earlier. Can't check again sadly since he left already.


Leif is in my town today.  After the update, I checked again and he's selling pumpkin starts now.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 19, 2020)

Super excited that we got new items! But did anyone else see the RC helicopters and assume they let you get flyover views of your island, or was that just me?


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 19, 2020)

everything is SO cute!! maybe my resident rep's house is finally getting a much needed house makeover (first time since maybe... May?)


----------



## Amilee (Nov 19, 2020)

omg the toys are the best thing ever! the harvest items are reeeally pretty too! overall i really love this update. i just hate that i have to wait for it haha but it also has its positives


----------



## Junalt (Nov 19, 2020)

So many cute items! I admit I’m most excited for the food stuff. I’m so glad we got the storage expansion.


----------



## porkpie28 (Nov 19, 2020)

the items look so cute I love the dogs


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 19, 2020)

*covers eyes* ok. I've got a strange request, can someone pm me pictures of the harvest/turkey day stuff? I want to see that, but I'd prefer to not spoil the Christmas items/toys for myself.


----------



## Radio (Nov 19, 2020)

THE PUPPIES. I'M C R Y I NG.


----------



## Juniper_Jay (Nov 19, 2020)

I love the reindeer costume sm


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 19, 2020)

Omg yes the champagne yesssss I love it all  ❤ ❤ ❤ Now my character will be like me IRL hahaha

Obviously I’m not a dog person but they are all so so cute I need to get them haha


----------



## Mick (Nov 19, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> *covers eyes* ok. I've got a strange request, can someone pm me pictures of the harvest/turkey day stuff? I want to see that, but I'd prefer to not spoil the Christmas items/toys for myself.



Strange request indeed but I can do that for you


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 19, 2020)

The puppies are the cutest  disappointing that they don’t have kittens too. My rep has the moms plush as a pet at the moment so this is a definite improvement 

Finally i can have an in game glass of bubbly  and the food items look good. Hopefully more on turkey day. Never celebrated thanksgiving as UK but looking forward to doing so this year in game 

I love the falling snow wall, will definitely find somewhere to put that  Kitchen is getting a makeover ASAP with the new furniture.


----------



## TaylaJade (Nov 19, 2020)

Is it weird that I’m most excited for that cute casserole dish?

(I’m loving all the turkey day items! nice change from the previous set).


----------



## Bugs (Nov 19, 2020)

Is this everything or is it just what they've found so far? I was wondering if the kids tent is the same as the tent we saw in the trailer... Cause I don't like the little window even if we can change the colour haha


----------



## Baroque (Nov 19, 2020)

FOOD
ITEMS
FOOD
ITEMS
FOOD
ITEMS
FOOD
ITEMS
FOOD
ITEMS


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh guess I was wrong, there’s now sell values for the food made at turkey day dinner! Can we actually take some home?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 19, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Oh guess I was wrong, there’s now sell values for the food made at turkey day dinner! Can we actually take some home?


Yay, can I get a takeout ?  wonder if it will ship over here


----------



## Blast (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't really care about the holiday items but the seashell and sunflower rugs are pretty nice.


----------



## Kramweil (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## DaviddivaD (Nov 19, 2020)

So cool pictures and all but fill us in on the details to get all of this stuff. ☺

So, how do you get the little tent? Is it sold at Nook's Cranny? Found in balloons? Or what?

The other stuff has to wait for their respective holidays, right? Or are they or do villagers craft them like they did with the spooky set?

I'm guessing the new seasonal wallpaper, flooring, and rugs are found in balloons like the summer shell rug, right?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 19, 2020)

Oooh I'm excited for all the toys and food items  I'm really happy with the new items that came out with this update.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 19, 2020)

the sunflower rug is dreamy
i LOVe the dogs
the doll houses!!!!!! omg 
seeing the colorful tent being recolored in the trailer makes it cute also, though i don't love the default colors


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 19, 2020)

Kramweil said:


> View attachment 336485View attachment 336486View attachment 336487View attachment 336488View attachment 336489


omg! the books are pop out books?!? thats so cool


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh no. The Turkey Day garden stand... Oh god, it's my new weakness.

Also, look at all those good puppers! I want all of them! 

Also, also. YAY FOR COOKING AND FOOD ITEMS! Finally I can have real food other than fruits/candy!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 19, 2020)

There's some pree cool items in there, especially some of the gifts for Toy Day but.... 
WHERE IS THE JINGLE SERIES?!


----------



## Kramweil (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Mercedes (Nov 19, 2020)

I really wish I could have villagers in my house


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 19, 2020)

So no new Christmas furniture except what we already have? That's disappointing. I like the light up set but was hoping for more interior items. The toys are okay but we need more furniture. 
I love the dinosaur, I think I need to make a mini verizon of Juassic World. 

I do love the Turkey Day items. Glad they are recipes and not like the Wedding items.


----------



## porkpie28 (Nov 19, 2020)

I hope you can have the food like in the last game,


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 19, 2020)

old me just wants those crockpots


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 19, 2020)

Oooo can totally see myself using some of these items on my island so thats exciting! But how do people know/how did they get the items already? I thought they locked TT'ing for these events, are they getting them through hacking?


----------



## amemome (Nov 19, 2020)

the garden stands... <3 my garden dreams will come true!!!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 19, 2020)

Turkey Day furniture in spring colour ways?? We love SH inclusivity.


----------



## littlewing (Nov 19, 2020)

i'm so in love with the hearth and the casserole pot. just. ugh. come to papa...

also really hope we can take some of that food home to decorate with. the new years dishes and the yule log and cornucopia are all nice, but if nintendo thinks i'm gonna be satisfied without decorative pies they're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 19, 2020)

My personal favorites are the food items and christmas gifts <3 Love those doll houses!!!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 19, 2020)

So, how do you get the Kid's Tent. Is it in Nook's Cranny come December like the toys and if so, can it be customized or is it color locked?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 19, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> So, how do you get the Kid's Tent. Is it in Nook's Cranny come December like the toys and if so, can it be customized or is it color locked?


Color locked I believe


----------



## Venn (Nov 19, 2020)

OMG, Give me all the dog plushies. I will make this my mission when these comes out.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 19, 2020)

Venn said:


> OMG, Give me all the dog plushies. I will make this my mission when these comes out.


People can actually use the dog house now


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 19, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> I kind of like that we're getting actual toys for toy day instead of generic Christmas stuff  I'm guessing as far as winter stuff is concerned, the ornament and snowflake DIYs are meant to cover that, assuming you don't TT, it's all new


Oh yeah that stuff is great. I do look forward to getting a bunch of puppies  I just was kinda thinking we may get candy cane like stuff. I haven't TT to the winter yet. I plan on doing so at the very end of November or beginning of December so I can get the diys ahead of time so I can enjoy them on my island for most of the month.


----------



## Venn (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm also happy there's a Christmas Wreath as well. I noticed it in one of the very first trailers, but could not find it in any guides as well. I was worried it was something removed and I wasn't sure why. I don't think its the same look, but happy regardless. I was planning have the wreaths at all the houses, but then I realized I would have to removed them and I'm not sure how one can do that, except replacing it with another item that can on the door.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 19, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Color locked I believe



Disappointing if true.


----------



## SarahSays (Nov 19, 2020)

Yay! Can’t wait to get my hands on this stuff!! Nintendo seriously never wants me to play anything else. Every update gives me both inspiration and frustration because I realize how much better some of the new items work on my island. Now to just find the last few mush recipes I need so I can move on to these


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 19, 2020)

Harvest items look much more practical and beautiful than New Leaf. I'm pretty impressed. Love all the toys, they're adorable!! The kadomatsu is very pretty and I think it will be fun to use in my zen area. I also see that the foods aren't really in the funiture area, maybe they're edible food? Also, at the end of the article it shows removed icons/items, what does this mean exactly? I'm not quite sure how it works, does it mean they removed all of the umbrellas? Or does is mean they removed the icon? Overall pretty good items!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 19, 2020)

I love the harvest set! So glad we can customize them tho...while I love the idea that they’ve made a spring equivalent (perhaps the reason for the name change?) the fall version is more my style.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 19, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Disappointing if true.


Someone earlier in the forum showed a picture of her with the tent and she had it and it was white, so I don't think it's color locked.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



ekcomyth said:


> its so frustrating we have to wait for a month more for the toy day items! They time -locked the event
> the blue shell rug looks out of place though. isn't it a summer thing? and i hope the tents are as big as those in ACNL! been wanting those for a long time


Some people are playing in the southern hemisphere where its warmer around this time which is why they added both the harvest and spring turkey day items.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 19, 2020)

I need those tents!

Does anyone know if we can make the recipes after Turkey Day? It sounds like they go on your DIY list.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 19, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> I need those tents!
> 
> Does anyone know if we can make the recipes after Turkey Day? It sounds like they go on your DIY list.



Yes, it’s like other holiday DIYs, you’ll be able to craft them after Turkey Day as well.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 19, 2020)

These are all really nice! Those pups are so adorable and flooffy~  they instantly reminded me of Nintendogs. And I love the return of the Kadumatsu and New Year's food dishes from around the world!

Oh and the Ox Zodiac figurine!  Does this mean they will release each corresponding one as the years go by? I sure hope so!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

if the aurora wall isn't animated i cri


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 19, 2020)

Currently all Turkey Day and Toy Day items are time locked until the actual event day. If you see anyone trading them, just remembered that they are hacked items right now until the actual event day.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 19, 2020)

Okay initially some of the items looked disappointing but after seeing the puppy plushies and helicopters in action and that the books are actually pop up books is sooo cute. I just wish you could go in the kid tents, or at least your villagers could like in pocket camp.


----------



## oranje (Nov 19, 2020)

I love how classy the Turkey Day stuff is! For sure I'll be using them in my town.  And I want that shark book!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 20, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this! I can't wait for our resident time travelers in this forum to put them all up for sale! I will gladly buy them. 

All the toys look amazing. I also like the new table and chair.


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 20, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> People can actually use the dog house now


I wouldn't put your plushies near the dog house, they might get torn up


----------



## Kattea (Nov 20, 2020)

I love the doll house and little kid tent! I can add doll houses to my fairy town, and tents to my glampsite.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 20, 2020)

Has it been figured out which items are behind the time lock exactly? Apparently the toy day items are reorderable so there's been a few cataloging offers popping up in Nook's Cranny. Are those threads violating the "no hacks" rule?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 20, 2020)

Love the dog plushies!

My John Wick island can finally have dogs!


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Nov 20, 2020)

I am actually so excited about these furniture items, like there are a lot of things in this update that I want. The little dogs look so so cute! They will be such adorable “pets” which is great bc up until know we’ve had what. The snapping turtle? Lmao. And the crockpots and fireplaces looks so cute too, the details are adorable and they will add so much to the house! And the tents of course look so cute


----------



## N a t (Nov 20, 2020)

THEY BROUGHT BACK MY FAVORITE FOOD ITEM BERLINER. I NEED THEM. I NEED IT FOR ME HOUSE AHHHH. I wonder if they'll be European exclusive like in New Leaf...


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok so it looks like from how DodoCodes lists the toy items (including the tent), they will be in Nook's in the seasonal section and the color variation of them will be random through the days they are there. Like the Spooky series.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 20, 2020)

I can't wait for the kid's tent and the dog plushies. I guess now would be a good time to try to find the doghouse DIY so I can make a cute little yard with various dog plushies in it. And I can't wait to buy Rosie a dollhouse. I'm also excited for the additional food items because I'm kinda bored with putting coffee cups and cupcakes/cakes on tables - it'll be excellent to have more options.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

N a t said:


> THEY BROUGHT BACK MY FAVORITE FOOD ITEM BERLINER. I NEED THEM. I NEED IT FOR ME HOUSE AHHHH. I wonder if they'll be European exclusive like in New Leaf...


Judging on how they’ve treated the other seasonal items, I think they’ll be available worldwide!


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 20, 2020)

You know, I wasn't going to look at first, but I really wanted to know what furniture we were getting. Yay! Eight different tent colors?! I am going to have tent city! I might regret not having enough room in my camping site now. I don't know if I can fit eight different tents. I might have to pick and choose.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Huh, the part where it mentions 'farming' data being removed shows that the pumpkin seedling was also removed. Isn't that the one you buy from Leif?


I downloaded the update last night and have Leif today, and he still sells pumpkin starts. I don't know what's going on with the datamine, but pumpkins weren't removed. It's possible like you said earlier they're temporarily hiding the data so people don't hack the farmed stuff in early.


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint (Nov 20, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these diy's from balloons or villagers? are they locked to a curtain day?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 20, 2020)

I love the new Harvest Festival items! Might have to create a new character for a second house to decorate because I love my current kitchen too much to redecorate.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 20, 2020)

Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> Are these diy's from balloons or villagers? are they locked to a curtain day?




The Turkey Day DIYs will be given by Franklin.
The Snow wall is available from a balloon once winter comes, which is December 1st for North.
The Festive rug is available on festive/ornament season, which starts December 15th.
The Gift Pile and Festive wrapper is obtainable during Toy Day on December 24th.
The Summer Shell rug is available from a balloon once summer comes, which is December 1st for South.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 20, 2020)

Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> Are these diy's from balloons or villagers? are they locked to a curtain day?





			One moment, please...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 20, 2020)

Do we know if the santa clothes and reindeer suit are also time locked?


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint (Nov 20, 2020)

Jinglefruit said:


> Do we know if the santa clothes and reindeer suit are also time locked?


according to the page above, it says " From December 1st to 25th, a new set of Christmas Toy themed furniture items will become available to purchase at the upgraded Nook’s Cranny shop, Similarly to the toy items found at Nook’s Cranny, a small collection of new Christmas themed holiday clothing will be sold at the Able Sisters shop during December as well"


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 20, 2020)

So we won't be able to get any of these items till Turkey Day?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 20, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> So we won't be able to get any of these items till Turkey Day?



Well you won't be able to get the turkey day items until turkey day, the others you have to wait for december and their respective times within the month.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 20, 2020)

I feel so stupid, I have been hunting balloons for nothing, since I thought the DIY recipe of the 90's animatronic doggo was available now. I don't time travel though, so is there anyone who is in December and can confirm they are available then?


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 20, 2020)

These items are so cute  I can’t wait to get my hands on them. Especially the Turkey Day set and tents

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



ekcomyth said:


> its so frustrating we have to wait for a month more for the toy day items! They time -locked the event
> the blue shell rug looks out of place though. isn't it a summer thing? and i hope the tents are as big as those in ACNL! been wanting those for a long time


I hate that they time locked it, it’s horrible IMO.
I get trying to keep people from skipping to events but it’s still a pain for people that just want the items, especially if it’s to decorate for the event ahead of time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Weren’t we unable to get the wedding items back during the start of the April-June update schedule? I feel like this isn’t as new as people are making it out to be...

And yes, I will be TTing ASAP to get the reindeer hood


----------



## Undies (Nov 20, 2020)

Can't wait for someone to remake that scene from Jurassic World where Owen is surrounded by his Velociraptors using thoses new Dino toys.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I feel so stupid, I have been hunting balloons for nothing, since I thought the DIY recipe of the 90's animatronic doggo was available now. I don't time travel though, so is there anyone who is in December and can confirm they are available then?



No, can't time travel to get these yet, they are time locked until its actually their respective dates. Once we get there, then you will be able to of course time back and forward to get these.


I know not everyone may have the time to get these as much as they want to when it gets to December, but like...December is 2 weeks away and in the way the game is suppose to be played in default, you'd be waiting anyways, thats animal crossing. Its life, you have to be patient and enjoy the moment when it comes.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 20, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> No, can't time travel to get these yet, they are time locked until its actually their respective dates. Once we get there, then you will be able to of course time back and forward to get these.
> 
> 
> I know not everyone may have the time to get these as much as they want to when it gets to December, but like...December is 2 weeks away and in the way the game is suppose to be played in default, you'd be waiting anyways, thats animal crossing. Its life, you have to be patient and enjoy the moment when it comes.


I specifically said *I don't time travel* haha. It just feels wrong to me. No shame on the ones who does, more power to you. But I was just curious if they are unlocked by December if someone were to Time Travel. But apparently not. But wow, I haven't been this excited for a piece of furniture since the Nintendo items in fortune cookies!


----------



## Mollyra (Nov 20, 2020)

The new furniture looks lovely!!
Personally in love with the reindeer outfit and all of the Turkey Day furniture.


----------



## tajikey (Nov 20, 2020)

The ACNH.Guide app now lists the most recently added recipes.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I specifically said *I don't time travel* haha. It just feels wrong to me. No shame on the ones who does, more power to you. But I was just curious if they are unlocked by December if someone were to Time Travel. But apparently not. But wow, I haven't been this excited for a piece of furniture since the Nintendo items in fortune cookies!



I know what you said, wasn't directed at you and was just thinking out loud.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 20, 2020)

OMG, the puppies MOVE!

This is fantastic! ^_^

Told you I give credit to the game when I find something I like.


----------

